# big brake kits for sale four piston calipers vented drilled and sloted rotors 240 280



## silverminemotors (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey, I’m selling big brake kits for 240z 260z and 280z. I have four different kits to choose from and I don't think any other company has a better price. Here are some pics and prices. For more information or to buy go to silverminemotors.com 

This is a vented slotted and drilled big brake kit with four piston calipers for $420 









This is a drilled and slotted kit with four piston calipers for $320 










This a blank rotor with a four piston caliper for $310 








Everything is bolt on and easy to install. If you have any questions you can either post them on this forum or email me at [email protected] I have all the parts sold separately at the website. silverminemotors.com


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

wow. really nice. 
but you have to get permission before you sell your stuff as a vendor.
GFoS Inc. Advertising


----------

